# Whats your best cube steak crock pot recipie?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I have some cube steaks i want to throw in a croick pot in the morning but i amnot a crock pot expert, this will be like the 2nd time i have used it so i am hoping you guys can give me a couple recipies to try. Thanks


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Not an exact recipe, but a general procedure - works with things besides cube steak quite well:

lay out cube steaks on a flat surface: season both sides with salt and pepper, and whatever else. I usually make this in a dutch oven (in which case you can do everything in one pot), but it would work well in a crock pot too.

place a cup or two of flour in a plate, and season flour as desired.

In a skillet, heat enough oil to make it about 1/4 inch deep. You want the oil to be hot at first, later you'll want to turn it down.

Dredge the cube steak in flour, make sure it's well coated, but shake off any excess. Place in hot oil & brown one side, then the other - about two minutes per side. The point is just to brown the out side, not to cook the meat all the way through (even if your doing chicken). Remove browned meat and place on a cooling rack, & brown one or two more pieces (you don't want to over crowd the pan at this point -you can do as many pieces as will fit in the pan without them touching or overlapping). When you put the last batch of meat in, turn the heat down to medium, medium low.

Optional step - usually throw some onions in at this point, sautee or sweat them until they start to go translucent, then remove them.

There should still be some oil left in the bottom of the pan. Add a little bit of flour at a time, stirring constantly, until there's enough flour that all of the 'free' oil is absorbed. Keep stirring until the oil-flour combination starts to darken to about the color of peanuts (takes a few minutes, and if you stop stirring, it'll burn).

Add a couple cups of stock (whatever you have) slowly stir in to dissolve your oil-flour mixture.

Add the browned meat (and onions if you did them). There should be enough stock that all of the meat is covered - if there isn't, add more. Add any addional seasoning you like ( I usually add dried thyme). Bring the whole thing to a boil.

Transfer everything to the crockpot. Cook for two hours on high, or on low for as long as you want. (to do in a dutch oven, preheat the oven to 375 and stick the dutch oven in there for one and a half or two hours).

The result is super tender meat in a rich thick gravy. I do this with chicken, pork chops, steak, or cubed roasts. I usually serve it over potatoes, rice, or noodles, but that's just me.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I do a smothered steak in the crockpot that I really like. I cut the steaks into large pieces - about 4". Place them in crockpot with a sliced onion and bell pepper. Put in about 1/4 C of flour and toss steaks in it. Add 1 can diced tomatoes and 1 TBS each of soy sauce and worchester. I also sprinkle with coarse ground pepper, although that was not in the orignial recipe. Cook on high for an hour, then turn to low and cook 4-5 hours. Serve with rice or egg noodles.


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

I like to put the cube steak in crock pot with a chopped onion then add a can of brown gravy, and a can of rotel tomatoes and chiles. let them cook on low all day, then i come home and either serve it over rice or mased potatoes.

works equaly well wit any steak or roast.

Jim


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Add an onion and a can of cream of mushroom soup. Serve it over rice, or if you don't want to cook rice, put some potatoes under the meat in the crock pot.


----------

